# Michigan journeyman exam



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There should be a content outline.
Ask whoever you register for the test if they have any more information.


----------



## Midlanddow (May 17, 2021)

I'm registering with PSI. So are you saying that I should ask them about the content outline?


----------



## 211023 (Apr 22, 2021)

Midlanddow said:


> My name is Brian and I have recently worked enough hours and have been approved to take the Michigan electrical journeyman PSI exam. I have been studying the code book trying to get faster looking up things by answering practice questions online and through other study guides. I know there is a lot to the code book but I was wondering if anybody has recently taken the test could give me some feedback on which sections I should focus on more heavily. Any feedback regarding this first attempt at the exam would be truly helpful. I would like to pass it on my first attempt. Today's date is May 17th 2021 and I plan on taking my exam sometime in July 2021.


Good luck man, I always tell people, the book work is easy compare to the labor.


----------



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

I took the PSI master's exam. I'm not sure if it's any different for a journeyman but out of everything that I studied, NONE of it was on the test. Everything was in the book. If you manage to pass it the first time, GREAT. But don't be surprised or disappointed if you fail. Almost EVERYONE fails it the first time... and the second or third. 

So to your question- 

#1. Fully read through Annex D and make sure you understand every part of it. This will come in handy for the calculations part. 
#2. Get tabs for your code book if you don't already have them. They MUST be the type that stick permanently. If you get them off of Mike Holt's website or something similar, the tabs are already pre-printed and refer to all of the areas that the code book is mostly used for. 
#3. If they allow you to use your own code book with your own notes written in it, make your own reference guide or a "cheat sheet" by writing all of your important notes on the bottom half of a half-blank page. There are a few pages like this in Annex B. You can also find some half-blank pages throughout different sections of the code book. Testing centers that allow you to use notes in your book usually stipulate that all of your notes MUST be in ink, and that they can ONLY be written in the code section of the book. So you shouldn't have any hand-written notes in the index or table of contents. But if you want to write everything down in section 399.30, just remember where your "stash" is located. 
#4. The sections that are most important to focus on are motors, transformers, services, and wiring methods.


----------

